# can i burn corn in my pellet stove?



## Clay H (Sep 10, 2009)

Stoves are listed in my sig, both were made 5 years ago before i ever heard about corn fuel so i don't know if i could burn corn?
Anyone?


----------



## thewoodlands (Sep 10, 2009)

Clay H said:
			
		

> Stoves are listed in my sig, both were made 5 years ago before i ever heard about corn fuel so i don't know if i could burn corn?
> Anyone?



We have a Yankee Pellet Stove and we were told we could burn corn in the yankee but we had to mix it 50/50 with pellets.

Zap


----------



## Wood Heat Stoves (Sep 10, 2009)

some stoves will require a different burn pot, or reduction of fuel metering before corn can be burned. consult your manual, dealer or the maker
can a Mod move this to the pellet fourm??


----------



## Clay H (Sep 10, 2009)

Sorry if you dont like my choice of topic sections to post this in.

Thanks for the input...keep it comming.


----------



## Wood Heat Stoves (Sep 10, 2009)

Clay H said:
			
		

> Sorry if you dont like my choice of topic sections to post this in.
> 
> Thanks for the input...keep it comming.



oh, not at all, i just htought you'd get more replies in the pellet mill is all...didn't mean to offend!


sorry i dont have more info for you on burning corn...

oh wait, it is in the mill, was it already moved(yay mods!!)? or am i confused, lol


----------



## MountainStoveGuy (Sep 10, 2009)

if you "try" something, you might jam it up and have to tear it apart. If the manufacture says no corn, then i say no corn.


----------



## Clay H (Sep 10, 2009)

poooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooook said:
			
		

> try 25% mix with pellets with *my eng 25pdvc*



Explain that to me please?

Yeah, i don't want to "try" or i would have already done so...lol. I thought i might get a definative answer. I think my stove was made before corn fuel was really big...is that possible?


----------



## tinkabranc (Sep 10, 2009)

IMO if the manual does not mention corn, trying some out is a risk that could void your warranty.  
(_assuming it is still under one_)


----------



## jtakeman (Sep 10, 2009)

Clay H said:
			
		

> Stoves are listed in my sig, both were made 5 years ago before i ever heard about corn fuel so i don't know if i could burn corn?
> Anyone?



ST Croix York insert: Yes-maximum 50% corn. (But I would start at 25% and slowly work my way up to 50%. Stop or return to best burn mix) 

This is right out of the manual

Operation of the stove doesn’t change when burning a mixture of pellets and corn. The burn pot will need to be cleaned on a daily basis, using the “Pot Scraper Tool”

Traditions: There is no mention of corn anywhere in the manual. So I would say no on this stove!

jay


----------



## rowerwet (Sep 11, 2009)

from what I know from reading on this site, Iburncorn.com, and my stove manual you would need to be able to change the feed and air ratios on the stove, corn seems to be harder to get a good burn out of and it requires more cleaning and tweaking. If your stove isn't a corn or dual fuel, then good luck you'll need it.


----------



## Clay H (Sep 11, 2009)

jtakeman said:
			
		

> Clay H said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you, i knew someone here would be able to answer difinatively.


----------

